# FC 2010 News Video



## ThisisGabe (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCCKOxvrtA

Just uploaded


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

That's actually a pretty good report. I love the response by the guy in the horse fursuit at 0:35 :"So what secrets do you have that you're not telling people"  And also the dog that give the reporter a hug.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 23, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> And also the dog that give the reporter a hug.



He's my new hero.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 23, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> And also the dog that give the reporter a hug.



Furry: I bet you'd let me give you a hug right now.
reporter: Yes
*hugs

That made me smile. I needed that.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Furry: I bed you'd let me give you a hug right now.
> reporter: Yes
> *hugs
> 
> That made me smile. I needed that.



Just a proof that furries aren't necessarily outsiders of the society.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 24, 2010)

na poo
i missed it
i saw them hanging around but i had JUST gotten out of costume after running around for hours and was so tired that i just said "aw screw it, could be a drama fest anyway"
now i wish i had....
eh, whatever, the con was still fun ^_^


----------



## marc andre (Jan 27, 2010)

best part of that video: that suiter in heelys right at the end
anyone know who that guy is? (he glided towards the camera near the end of the video) - here i was thinking heely fursuit paws was my idea


----------

